
Idea Validation for an Ad Blocker Services - tonywangcn
Hi Hackers !<p>It’s Tony here, a fullstack developer. Love to building kinds of interesting stuff. Right now, I’m working on an ad blocker service. The very early demo is almost out now. Here I need your suggestions or ideas about it.<p>When Google ad block on the web, most of them come out with content blocker, specially on iOS. Have to install kinds of software for specific platform or device. It’s ok and good enough, but is there any better solutions ?<p>So here it is my ad blocker service, didn’t have a name yet ( welcome to help me to give a name).<p>This ad blocker service works well on any devices that support http proxy, iPhone, Android, MacOS, Windows, Linux. And we do care about your online privacy and security. Help you to block kinds of annoying ads and log report services like google analytics. Blocking ads and protect your privacy. With such service, the spy (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;02&#x2F;06&#x2F;iphone-session-replay-screenshots&#x2F;) on your phone will happen less.<p>How much would like to pay per month or per year, and what&#x27;s your most concerned?<p>By now, I’ve built a very early demo for such service, as a developer welcome any technical or non technical (marketing, product) guy comment here about this idea for more details, and welcome talented marketing and product guy join me to build it better and let more guys know.<p>Thanks!<p>tonywang.data#gmail.com
======
gus_massa
Do you support sites with https? It looks difficult to remove the ads/trackers
without breaking the signatures.

~~~
tonywangcn
That depends. Most of the ads or logs from independent ip or domain names, are
easy to identify. Of course, if the ads content is combined with normal data
from same domain, it's impossible to block without breaking the signatures.

